# Easy sealant ?



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan if FK1000p but not a fan of the effort it takes to buff back off once applied. 

Can anyone recommended a 'easy off' sealant that offers decent levels of durability?


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

yet to test durability but something like Auto Finnese Tough coat maybe worth looking at 

Daniel


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Tough Coat, Blackfire, Menz Powerlock, all a doddle to apply and remove.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

optiseal?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

z2 too

c2 too

most of the liquid sealants really.


wolfs bw?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

AF Tough Coat or C2:thumb: Both an absolute doddle to use


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have only used Menzerna Power Lock. It is very easy to apply and buff off.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-16oz-/prod_890.html


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

as mentioned, something like c2 or optiseal


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

werkstat jett


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

AG extra gloss protection easy peasy lemon squeezy :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

JasonH20URF said:


> AG extra gloss protection easy peasy lemon squeezy :lol:


Really?!! I found this a nightmare & i mean full on nightmare to buff off!

It was like a thin layer of concrete all over the car!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Optiseal is my flavour of the week currently, but G2, Jeffs, z2, Jetseal are all excellent as well. Optiseal probably the easiest of the lot to use, although none are difficult


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

FK1000P shouldn't be difficult to remove! If it is you're doing something wrong. 

Apply *very sparingly using a damp foam applicator* (not wet) and leave until the finger swipe test indicates it is ready to remove and it should buff off easily. Leave 24 hours before applying a second coat, if you feel it is necessary.

Alan W


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Alan W said:


> FK1000P shouldn't be difficult to remove! If it is you're doing something wrong.
> 
> Apply *very sparingly using a damp foam applicator* (not wet) and leave until the finger swipe test indicates it is ready to remove and it should buff off easily. Leave 24 hours before applying a second coat, if you feel it is necessary.
> 
> Alan W


Absolutely.

You already have a great LSP in FK1000p. It took me a little while to get used to it too but the results are worth it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you fancy a change, then they don't come any easier than Tough Coat


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would say Jetseal is the easiest. Ive used a few sealants and jetseal spreads amazingly and is completely effortless to remove. Wolfgang 3.0 is good also.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And I've got some jetseal for sale


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have used a few - C2 is the best at keeping your car clean and also the easiest to apply.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-J- said:


> I'm a big fan if FK1000p but not a fan of the effort it takes to buff back off once applied.
> 
> Can anyone recommended a 'easy off' sealant that offers decent levels of durability?


Simples....

Zaino :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

im saying zaino had this on my car for over 6 months now with just a wash with z7 and a spray off z6 /z8 . so easy on/off . khalid


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Blackfire is very nice to use as is AF Tough Coat:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK 1000P is easy too buff off.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Werkstatt jet and Opti-seal are the two easiest I have ever come across to use.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

FK1000P should be easy off and even a month later having left on a Vespa been stored came off fine.

As to liquid sealants, they are all liquid except for FK1000P.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

if your having trouble buffing of fk1000 then you need to look at how your applying it. you may be putting it on to thick, i've always found fk easy to remove unless you put it on to thick. you may be better trying to master fk as its 1 of the best sealants there is


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Babalu826 said:


> I would say Jetseal is the easiest. Ive used a few sealants and jetseal spreads amazingly and is completely effortless to remove.


Yup, tis so easy my cat could do it. Gives a great finish too, esp on light colours and silvers, imho.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Does fk1000 or jetseal contain anything to protect from the sun?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Kane. said:


> Does fk1000 or jetseal contain anything to protect from the sun?


Fk does and i think pretty much all Chemguys do...:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Easiest sealant by far is optiseal wipe on and walk away no buffing required. I like Zaino Z2 at the minute also a very good sealant


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolfgang DPGS 3.0, one of my favorites :thumb:


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Completely effortless to remove i found Wolfgang 3.0 , C2 and Optiseal.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Werkstat Jett, toooo eeeezy :thumb:


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Alan W said:


> FK1000P shouldn't be difficult to remove! If it is you're doing something wrong.
> 
> Apply *very sparingly using a damp foam applicator* (not wet) and leave until the finger swipe test indicates it is ready to remove and it should buff off easily. Leave 24 hours before applying a second coat, if you feel it is necessary.
> 
> Alan W


Pretty much what I am doing, Although with it being a Silver car its very difficult to see where you are in terms of coverage.

Usually do a panel at a time so as not to let it 'Bake on' as well.

I found a spritz of QD helped a bit in removal, but still found it ball ache in places.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Werkstat Jett, toooo eeeezy :thumb:


Have used this before and must admit it was very nice to use...

The FK I do love, I managed a good 8 months out of one coat last time, and by no means will I be writing it off, it will remain my 'Go to' for Winter Protection!

Does anyone know if any of the suggestions above will sit ontop of a coat of FK for 'Quicky' top ups?


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

RussZS said:


> If you fancy a change, then they don't come any easier than Tough Coat


Cheers Russ, Will have a look into it.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> FK1000 - Usually do a panel at a time so as not to let it 'Bake on' as well.
> 
> I found a spritz of QD helped a bit in removal, but still found it ball ache in places.


That's the thing with Menz power lock. I did the whole car before buffing off and I didn't require a QD for help.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

davies20 said:


> Really?!! I found this a nightmare & i mean full on nightmare to buff off!
> 
> It was like a thin layer of concrete all over the car!


Yea i used to strugle a little then i got a AG perfect microfibre to apply and i can almost blow it off :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

only used optiseal of the ones mentioned which to sayis easy to use is an understatement. whats fk1000p like compared to optiseal?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

C2 and AF tough coat, spray on and buff off. Heard nothing but good things about Werkstat kit also.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Opt Opti Seal, Duragloss 501, Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

doesnt get any easier than OptiSeal or Z-CS, and I do my CRV in less than 2 mins covering every inch of paint and glass 

Follow Alans advice for FK1000 and its as easy as any product that needs bffing off. Did a winter protection detail on one of mine today and used it, and the lightest wipe was all that was needed for removal once it had 15 mins to cure.

Sonus SFX4 is amazingly easy for a liquid and not really bothered about how thick you put it on etc. Also great for machine application.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Well HELLO Damon! :wave:

Where have you been? :lol: (Nice to have you back! :thumb

Alan W


----------

